# sheep help please



## kimkats000 (May 23, 2011)

There is a sheep in my neighborhood that has not been sheared in over two years. Animal Control has been working on it BUT they cannot find anyone that will come out to shear ONE sheep.  

We are in Tallahassee, FL (32311).  

I have called ALL of the large animal vets and they don't have  a clue on who to call to get this poor sheep some help.

Is there ANYone in our area that would be able to help? 

Some of my thoughts are-Pay what ever. AC says that all of the ones they called will not come out for one sheep. SO pay how ever much it takes. (I am willing to write a check)

OR take the sheep to them---------BUT I can't find THEM.

OR buy lots of cheap scissors and start cutting as my hands hold up.

I will be calling AC tomorrow to see who they have talked to. 

I am just trying to help this poor sheep with two yrs. worth of growth in 95+ degree temps!

ANY ideas???

THANKS!

Kim


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 23, 2011)

Poor sheep - I don't have any suggestions, but hope you can get some help.


----------



## carolinagirl (May 23, 2011)

Maybe advertise on Craigslist?  Since wool sheep are not that common in hot areas, you may have trouble.  Are there any llama breeders in the area?  Perhaps they might know of a shearer since llamas get shorn too.  Otherwise, get some good scissor (I'd get one pair of really good ones rather than multiple pairs of cheap ones) with a comfortable grip and a box of bandaids fo the blisters on your hands and get to work.  Wish I was there to help you.  It's very kind of you to take this on.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 23, 2011)

Instead of scissors I'd get a nice pair of hand shears  meant for sheep. It can be done, but it may take a few hours over a couple days to get it done.  Good luck!


----------



## kimkats000 (May 23, 2011)

I have a couple of ads on Clist. No bites yet.  

SO what do I look for in those hand shears?  I see that TSC sells them. I will have to ask if they have them in stock. I have been reading some and see that sheep have thin skin. I will have to be extra careful and not hurt the poor thing.

I seems NO one around here does sheep.  LOTS of goats! 

Do Sheep like "treats"? If so what?  How to keep a sheep happy as I cut hair/wool/fur??  (what is it called on a sheep?)

Kim


----------



## Beekissed (May 23, 2011)

Wouldn't dog groomers that clip big dogs with dense fur have clippers that could manage the wool?  Or call around to local sheep farmers and see if they have clippers you can use or can refer you to someone who may not come out to shear but may loan you clippers with which to shear.


----------



## kimkats000 (May 23, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhh Dog groomers!!  GREAT idea!

As far as I can tell there are NO sheep farmers here!  LOTS of goats. 

Keep on with the ideas.  I am getting some ideas to work with now!

THANKS!

Kim


----------



## kimkats000 (May 23, 2011)

Oh happy day!  With all of your ideas in mind I sent out a group email to my neighbors and they came through!  We all met at the sheep's house with scissors, clippers, etc. 

We worked in teams and got the job done. It is NOT the best looking job LOL BUT she is MUCH happier and cooler! We burned up three sets of cheap clippers and dulled 8 pairs of scissors but got it done!

The owners would not allow me to take any pics so I cannot show you before/after pics. They know we will be watching and will do what is needed to make sure their animals are taken care of. ALL THEY HAVE TO DO IS ASK! 

THANKS to all!  

Kim


----------



## genuck (May 24, 2011)

I was going to suggest a dog groomer, I use my work clippers and shears to do my sheep. ANd yes I did cut my ram a few times  he didn't like that part so much.

 Glad to hear he got done and feels better now.


----------



## TeamChaos (May 27, 2011)

Great work Kim and crew!


----------

